# O Futuro hoje ?



## Iceberg (11 Jan 2010 às 15:12)

Boa Tarde a todos !

Todos nós, independentemente das nossas preferências meteorológicas, devemos considerar-nos uns privilegiados, porque na pequenez de tempo de uma geração (face ao infinito do tempo planetário) estamos a ser contemplados com diversas manifestações meteorológicas, de diferentes sentidos e amplitudes, mas todas elas fascinantes:

1º Um acentuado aquecimento da temperatura global do planeta nas últimas duas décadas.
2º O surgimento de extremos climáticos cada vez mais rigorosos e duradouros.
3º O declínio crescente das tradicionais estações do ano.
4º Um mínimo solar intenso.
5º A perspectivas de alteração da Oscilação Decadal do Pacífico da sua fase quente para a sua fase fria.
6º A pespectivas de uma mudança de sentido da NAO (North Atlantic Ocean) de positiva para negativa.
7º Uma ligeira mas já documentada alteração dos pólos magnéticos do planeta.

Reparem bem na aceleração da variabilidade do clima no último milénio:

Um óptimo climático medieval (mais quente do que o actual) entre os anos 800 e 1200.
Uma Pequena Idade do Gelo nos séculos XVII e XVIII.

E agora atentem no último século:

Um início ameno (a recuperar da Little Ice Age acima referida).
Uns anos 40,50,60,70 muito frios.
Uns anos 80 e 90 muito quentes.
E agora, nos últimos 3/4 anos, um novo arrefecimento ... ?

Espantamo-nos com a neve nos arredores de Lisboa em dois anos consecutivos, ou nas praias da Figueira da Foz, ou em Braga em dois anos consecutivos (apenas no Sameiro no espaço de catorze meses nevou mais vezes do que nas últimas duas décadas, grosso modo), com flocos brancos no Porto, à cota zero, com neve no Alentejo, com o Hemsifério Norte gelado, com as recentes imagens de satélite da Grâ-Bretanha e hoje da Península Ibérica (já viram bem esta última ?) quase todas brancas (fazendo lembrar-nos, ainda que por defeito, as imagens da película The Day After Tomorrow), uma corrente fria potente que chegou até ao Saara, o mar Báltico a iniciar um processo de congelação (algo que não aocntecia há muitos anos), a neve em Sevilha e nas praias mediterrânicasa, a lembrar aquele memorável Fevereiro de 1954, os episódios de _freezing rain_ em Portugal e Espanha, etc.

O que vou dizer a seguir não quer sugerir nada, isto é um forum livre, e como tal há espaço para opiniões cientificamente fundamentadas, mas também há espaço para exposições meramente intuitivas ou opinativas.

No auge da pequena Idade do Gelo, está documentado que a Serra do Marão (a tão poucos Kms do litoral) tinha neve todo o ano, inclusive no pico do chamado Verão. Espantados ? Talvez não ...

Num dos anos da Pequena Idade do Gelo, está documentado que num determinado dia em que a corte portuguesa regressou a Lisboa depiois de uma viagem ao estrangeiro, nesse dia nevava na capital, e nesse ano nevou sete vezes em Lisboa. Admirados ? Eu não ...

Sabiam que na última glaciação (há milhares de anos) o Jet Stream e as suas depressões associadas circulavam muito mais a sul do que actualmente, à latitude do Sara, então verdejante, e que os icebergs chegavam a Gibraltar, passando pelas costas portuguesas ... ?

Talvez não soubessem que na última glaciação, na Iberia nevava com ventos de SW ... sim, de sudoeste ... imaginem agora uma frente marítima destas actuais, mas em vez de chuva, carregadinhas de neve ... interessante, não ?

E já agora, sabiam que uma das características de um início de uma nova era glacial, é um conjunto de extremos climáticos, incluindo um aquecimento súbito prévio a essa glaciação ... ?

É claro que tudo ocorrerá (se ocorrer) em escalas temporais muito grandes, pouco perceptíveis à escala humana ... até porque, se por uma hipótese que peço-vos que respeitem, se estivéssemos já agora, neste momento, no século XXI, a iniciar uma nova glaciação, nunca iríamos sabê-lo, poderíamos estar a testemunhar esse fascinante acontecimento planetário, mas nunca o iríamos reconhecer ...  somos ainda muito limitados para tal.

Apenas resta-nos ficar admirados com alguns flocos de neve vindos de SW (!) ocorridos este passado Domingo, com o Jet Stream particularmente activo nas nossas latitudes, com o frio a chegar ao Saara, ou com sucessivos acontecimentos extremos de primeiro calor, agora muito frio, depois secas, logo a seguir rios a transbordar, etc, etc, etc.

E já agora, nunca me canso de pensar, o estado natural do nosso planeta é ser um planeta gelado, estes períodos de clima habitável são interregnos nesse percurso, que por acaso, no presente interregno, deu origem a uma coisa muito complexa chamada humanidade. A chatice é que este novo interregno de clima benigno, segundo as estatísticas, já deveria ter terminado ... mas quem sou eu para garantir qualquer coisa ... resta-me, tal como vocês todos, continuar a assisitir a estes tempos fantásticos que temos o privilégio de assisitir ... mesmo que não tenhamos essa consciência. 

Um bom ano a todos, que 2010 promete pela amostra destes dias.


----------



## irpsit (11 Jan 2010 às 16:31)

A minha hipótese (e estou a ser puramente especulativo e até radical) consiste no ciclo solar como factor principal que afecta o clima da Terra (e que além do ciclo de 11 anos, possui outros ciclos mais longos e mais dramáticos). Estes ciclos, especulo eu, são coordenados e originários, a serem cíclicos, de alguma actividade cíclica na galáxia, e a serem esporádicos, na passagem do sistema solar por regiões de diferente magnetismo ou nuvens interestelares de diferente composição. Isto é apenas a minha *teoria*: que são os fenómenos cósmicos que controlam em larga escala as maiores mudanças climáticas (e também as geológicas) no nosso planeta. Se calhar é o meu background como astrónomo amador, que me leva a suspeitar esta causa. E portanto mantenho a mente aberta a diferentes possibilidades.

GALÀXIA >>> ACTIVIDADE SOLAR >>> ATMOSFERA/OCEANOS TERRA >>> CLIMA

Noto ainda que várias mudanças climáticas abruptas no passado da Terra, ocorreram em apenas o espaço de alguns meses ou poucos anos (exemplo Younger Dryas). Especulando ainda mais, creio que nas próximas duas décadas o clima irá arrefecer significativamente face a uma redução contínua do input solar; a jet stream desce, e as entradas polares serão mais frequentes, os verões mais chuvosos.

Ao mesmo tempo, acredito que a desflorestação massiva do planeta está a ajudar aos extremos climáticos por alterar o balanço da evaporação terrestre além de outros ciclos. Tenho assim as minhas esperanças no surgimento gradual de uma sociedade radicalmente mais ecológica, sustentável e humilde. 

O esgotamento dos recursos, as crises populacionais, económica, de valores, a corrupção do poder e o crescendo do caos climático serão, a meu ver, os factores que irão provocar uma longa e contínua revolução social nas próximas décadas, que penso que será, algo mais extremo do que as revoluções do passado século. Mas relembro, esta é apenas a minha especulação.


----------



## Iceberg (30 Jan 2010 às 14:50)

Muito boa esta contribuição do nosso colega irpsit, em que conseguiu condensar em poucas linhas uma perspectiva climática, e ao mesmo tempo socialmente global, da sua opinião sobre a evolução futura do clima na Terra, e as suas consequências na acyual sociedade moderna.

Quando muitos se queixam de muita _palha _neste forum (de facto, muitas vezes, isto é apenas um chat, para a malta coleccionar mensagens), sempre que se lançam temas de discussão, as respostas são normalmente muito escassas. 

Embora isto também tem a ver com o número de aficionados de meteorologia no nosso país, que é directamente proporcional ao tamanho da sua população, em comparação com o nosso país vizinho.

Nos foruns espanhóis, tambem existe apenas _palha_, sim senhor, mas também muitos e interessantes temas de discussão, com grandes contributos dos seus membros.

Vamos todos continuar a lutar para que este nosso meteopt também siga esa orientação de mais discussão e temas lançados para troca de opiniões e argumentos.


----------

